# Loosing eggs



## Jaynufc87 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm not new to fish keeping but am new to trying to raise my own fry advice would be apreciated

So about 5 weeks ago I noticed one of my yellow labs holding a huge amount of eggs 
I instantly set up my holding tank with media and water from my main tank caught her out her in there did small regular water changes kept parameters good 
After two weeks I noticed she didn't seem to have many eggs if any in her mouth any more and no sign of any fry and she started eating again 
Low and behold no new fry so fed her back up and released her back into the main tank

Now five days ago I have done ge same found another yellow lab holding loads of eggs moved her to holding tank and now looks like she's not holding I can't work it out

Tanks big enough there's hiding places temp is good water parameters are good she's. It eating but also doesn't look like she's holding any more

Could the stress from moving her into the holding tank cause her to spit or swallow her eggs ?

Any ideas welcomed

Thanks in advance 
Jay


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Are you sure that the eggs are getting fertilized by a male? If the eggs are infertile or sometimes if the female is really young, they will eat the eggs. It's better to leave a holding female with the male for a little while to ensure they get fertilized


----------



## Jaynufc87 (Aug 2, 2017)

So maybe leave her in the main tank for two weeks before removing her ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Female mouthbrooders can hold eggs/fry between 21 and 28 days (or longer) before releasing them so you can wait until you can see the fry are developing in her mouth (you may see eyes or her throat area will bulge a lot) or if she is constantly chased by the male or others you can move her after a couple weeks.

What size is the tank you will be using as a holding tank?


----------



## Jaynufc87 (Aug 2, 2017)

My Holding tank is 35litres


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes a couple of weeks would be ideal


----------

